# Caught him with the camera



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Will try a trap this weekend


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

Nice looking otter. Is their a toilet around or was it just out playing or passing thru?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

It's a toilet where he is. That's why I put the camera there. I caught one there 3 years ago. 
I try to get intel on how many are around before trapping as I don't want to hurt the population, just keep them healthy.


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

Just love putting up trail cams and gather critter movement. By the way how is the otter population where you at. Here in the UP, I have never seen as much otter movement in different water sheds as I have this year. I'm sure there is another as they seem to run in pairs.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Very good population. 10 miles south of Lansing.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Looks like a mink checking out the toilet


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Really cool pics the otter is beautiful. What do mean by "toilet"? I'm assuming an area where they defecate?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

vsmorgantown said:


> Really cool pics the otter is beautiful. What do mean by "toilet"? I'm assuming an area where they defecate?


Yes
Otters spend the majority of their time in the water. Every now and then they get out and roll in the grass/snow and defecate. That is about the only sign that you will see from them and it is often very few and far between. I'm not entirely sure if it's to mark their territory like canines do (don't know if anyone knows) but they will visit these locations again when back in the area.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

The one at my place is just a bare spot with scales everywhere. Some might not recognize it as a otter toilet.


----------



## StatGeekRob (Feb 1, 2018)

Found this neat little video on the river otter for anyone interested. It's only a few mins long..


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

I seen a guy in an full length otter coat. That coat was badass, I want one.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Bucman said:


> The one at my place is just a bare spot with scales everywhere. Some might not recognize it as a otter toilet.


The fresher ones will look like this. Mostly scales with greenish poo mixed in


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

I'm going to take a look later. Maybe put a cell cam on it.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Bucman said:


> I seen a guy in an full length otter coat. That coat was badass, I want one.


I have an otter hat with beaver tail brim


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

FREEPOP said:


> I have an otter hat with beaver tail brim
> 
> View attachment 803684
> View attachment 803685


The hat is awesome. But do you really have a mannequin?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

sureshot006 said:


> The hat is awesome. But do you really have a mannequin?



I stick it my bed when I go on trapping excursions with a recording of snoring and farting. She never knows I'm gone. 
(no, no mannequin, it's an internet photo. You don't need to see my ugly mugg)


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

FREEPOP said:


> I stick it my bed when I go on trapping excursions with a recording of snoring and farting. She never knows I'm gone.
> (no, no mannequin, it's an internet photo. You don't need to see my ugly mugg)


Ah ok. I was gonna ask if you put the lotion on its skin lol


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

FREEPOP said:


> I have an otter hat with beaver tail brim
> 
> View attachment 803684
> View attachment 803685


I'd be interested in one like it. 7.25

Where did you get it?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Bucman said:


> I'd be interested in one like it. 7.25
> 
> Where did you get it?



Had a guy for Iowa make one for me, met him at the Nation Trappers Convention when it was in Kalamazoo a few years ago.

This guy sells them too


https://campbellfinefurs.com/shop/ols/products/free-trapper-style-river-otter-fur-hat


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

sureshot006 said:


> Ah ok. I was gonna ask if you put the lotion on its skin lol


----------

